# The best Z perm by Sergey Shmakov



## Sergey Shmakov (Jan 3, 2012)

I think many speedcubers don't know this algorithm




alg - U' M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2


----------



## emolover (Jan 3, 2012)

It's known and very similar to what I use. 

U' M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2'


----------



## Vinny (Jan 3, 2012)

I still prefer M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2. It's a bit long, but I still use it and it's fast enough to execute.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 3, 2012)

that keyborad has sexy looking letters on it


----------



## cannon4747 (Jan 3, 2012)

if you change the first U' to a U and add a U2 to the end it makes it possible to do it with only the right hand moving the U layer, then you can manipulate the M layer with the left hand. just another way of doing it. I think i'll stick with the 2 gen version for now though:
R' U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R U' R U' R' U2 
its also good for one handed


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 3, 2012)

I use this alg except AUF at the end.
M' U M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U'


----------



## emolover (Jan 3, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I use this alg except AUF at the end.
> M' U M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U'


 
Horray for reflections!


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 3, 2012)

same with me, I used that algorithm to since first time cubing.


emolover said:


> It's known and very similar to what I use.
> 
> U' M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2'


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 3, 2012)

emolover said:


> Horray for reflections!


 
I use R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' instead of Rw' U' R U' R' U2 Rw =3
EDIT: Thinking about it, that doesn't work. Apologies. That is, my stupidity.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 3, 2012)

I've known that alg for over a year. It's ehhh.


----------



## seth5124 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you for this! i was using an alg in which i had to do multiple reverse M slices, and i couldn't stand it!


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm a lefty, this alg is sexy :3

M2' U' M2' U' M' U2 M2' U2 M' U2


----------



## circular (Jun 4, 2012)

What about E M2 E' F' E2 F M2 ?


----------



## ottozing (Jun 4, 2012)

circular said:


> What about E M2 E' F' E2 F M2 ?


 
thats disgusting. sorry


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm lefty so I use : U M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2'

and have done for a while... although when you use Roux, you don't often get a Z-perm =p


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jun 4, 2012)

^This for reg 3x3 and this lululul alg for OH (for right hand solvers anyway)

(L U L') (U L' U') (L' U L) (U' L' U') (L2 U L) U2


----------



## Godmil (Jun 4, 2012)

I use the inverse for this: M2 U2 M' U M2 U M2 U M' (U')
I like how it has less U2s than the more popular Z-perm.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 4, 2012)

M2 U M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M U2, there you go: no M'


----------



## Escher (Jun 4, 2012)

I use:

M2 U' M2 U' M' U2' M2 U2' M'

M2 U M' U2' M2 U2' M' U' M2 (and the same with U' for the first U and U as the last U')

M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2' M2

Plus the normal 2gen and inverse for OH.

When I use these all depends on stuff.


----------



## circular (Jun 4, 2012)

ottozing said:


> thats disgusting. sorry


I suppose you mean not convenient for speedcubing.


----------



## AndersB (Jun 4, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> M2 U M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M U2, there you go: no M'


 
Wait... That's no good. M' is ten times better then M!


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 4, 2012)

AndersB said:


> Wait... That's no good. M' is ten times better then M!


 
Probably the previous poster is suffering from a typical case of M M' confusion


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 4, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Probably the previous poster is suffering from a typical case of M M' confusion



Or he/she maybe just love M2


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 4, 2012)

AndersB said:


> M' is ten times better then M!


 
only if you're a noob.


----------



## Godmil (Jun 4, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> only if you're a noob.


 
Don't you typically do Ms as r'R? Surely that's not as fast as your M'?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 4, 2012)

Godmil said:


> Don't you typically do Ms as r'R? Surely that's not as fast as your M'?


 
Push up on DB.


----------



## Meshack (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice one. Didn't know this one. I find M to be much better than M'. It's a matter of personal preference.


----------

